# Buying from young people



## fly999 (Aug 14, 2007)

I know there are a lot of young people on this forum (me being one of them) and I was just wondering what everyones views are on buying from younger keepers.

Would you buy any herp from a teenager?
What is the youngest aged person you would sell a herp to?

Personally, I would buy from any person as young as 13 possibly if they could persuade me they knew what they were doing. What about you?

: victory:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

dont know never thought about it


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Well I'm only 15, so I'd sell to someone any age as long as they had their parents support & knew what they were doing..Would buy from any age as long as the animal was healthy


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

i agree with matty as long as they know what they are doing and are knowledgable i dont see any reason not to buy something of a teenager or kid


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm 18, and nobodies ever had any problems with me as far as I'm aware, I don't think age is important, I think it's how the animal is kept and looked after first and foremost.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

as long as they knwo what they are doing - my brother is very interested and helps out and stuf....

he has onyl just turned 14, and iwoudlnt mind buyign from him (obviously)


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i dont think its age thats important really, i think its more knowledge, ther could be a 12 year old that knows more that a 40 year old. i go for mainly knowledge, however i know how annoying it is when people wont sell to you because of your age, im 15, and been keeping herps about 3 years, and do all my research before buying them, i even said to one of the sellers ask me anything ya want about that species and i will try to answer it, and i did get it right, but still wouldnt sell :devil: that guy got me angry!!!

lee


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Buying stuff off minors is OK so long as parents are around and aware what is happening. Selling to minors is similar, except you have to know that both the minor and parents know what they are taking on.

Never really thought about it before. Good thread.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

snickers said:


> Buying stuff off minors is OK so long as parents are around and aware what is happening. Selling to minors is similar, except you have to know that both the minor and parents know what they are taking on.
> 
> Never really thought about it before. Good thread.


Totally agree


----------



## fly999 (Aug 14, 2007)

Its interesting to read the replies and see how acceptable people are of minors keeping and selling herps. I'm 15 and sometimes find it hard to be assertive, for example when i was selling a baby beardy I delivered it and asked to see their tank. I informed them they needed a UV tube but they insisted they didn't as they hadnt been supplied one by the shop. I gave the address of RFUK so they knew i was telling the truth but to be honest I should have refused to sell unless they got one... Unfortunately we cannot turn back time and we live and learn.

Keep the replies coming  : victory:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

i would, as long as they know what they are doing


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

the kind of reptiles I'm interested in tend not to be owned by the younger keepers so it doesn't really affect me


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Id buy from a youngster, they gotta buy there winnie mandella and bumble bees somehow :2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

I wouldn't refuse to buy from a teenager just because he/she was a teenager.

If it's something I want, as long as its in good health and has been looked after, then i would buy from anyone.

BTW, I'm 42 and it'd be like buying from one of my kids lol


----------



## becka (Jul 10, 2007)

i bought a leo from benjrobinson not long ago, talking to him through pm he was very polite and well spoken, i was expecting a middle aged man when i arrived at his house but he wasnt old:lol2: the point is all his animals were in fantastic condition, and he knows what hes talking about:no1:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If I knew a person was under 18 before I instigated the sale, I would neither sell to, nor buy from them. Just a personal preference. I would however be happy to arrange with them if one of their parents was going to be present or involved in the buying/selling.

If I didn't know someones age and I had already agreed to a sale I would probably not pull out if I found out they were under 18 but it depends how young.... again if parents are aware / involved then it is not really an issue.

Legally I am not sure where you stand with buying from a minor, it's hard to threaten to take a minor to the small claims court if the goods never arrive, or demand refunds if they spent it all on something.. parents might get angry if they don't know what's going on.. those would be my main issues, I think that teens have just as much capability to look after their animals as healthily as adults do, but I would worry about the legal possibilities (I'm a business.. I always think that way!)

I once gave a teenager some advice on MSN and I was quite "honest" with them (their husbandry was incorrect, and they were damaging the reptiles health, but I spoke to them the same way I would an adult, honest but not necessarily what he wanted to hear) and I had their father in the shop the next day saying I shouldn't speak to children like that and if I had an issue with how they look after their animals I should be speaking to him, not hassling a child as I'd upset him - even though it was the kid that MSNed me and I answered the same as I'd speak to anyone. Now I have to wonder when people ask me a question on MSN - am I allowed to be speaking to you? :lol2:


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

im 18 and had 48 snakes about 18 months ago, im now down to 8.
So 40 people have been happy 
lol
I know some very knowledgable people younger and the same age as me,one of whom I will probably buy off in the future.
I dont like buying from old people though, they feed their snakes snuff lol  jokes


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

E.Crassus said:


> im 18 and had 48 snakes about 18 months ago, im now down to 8.
> So 40 people have been happy
> lol
> I know some very knowledgable people younger and the same age as me,one of whom I will probably buy off in the future.
> I dont like buying from old people though, they feed their snakes snuff lol  jokes


:rotfl: yeah them ole fogies!!

I wouldnt mind buying form someone younger than 18 aslong as mentioned above their parents were aware of the sale. I also wouldnt mind selling to someone under 18 aslong as i knew they were capable of looking after the animal and were responsible enough.. id never sell to a minor just to make a few quid if they were capable or not id rather just loose out on the few quid!!

Good thread!

Im 18 by the way so i only just fit into the 'adults category'(sp)!


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I have bought from and sold to under 18's, but with parents present. Wouldnt do either without parents knowledge and consent.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I would not refuse selling or rehoming to someone under 18 providing they had their parents consent. My only concern with younger herp keepers is that they buy, sell and swap animals as if they were pokemon cards.. no longevity.... darn whippersnappers.

:lol2:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

i'm 13 and sell some of my offspring. people give me funny looks sometimes though.


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> I would not refuse selling or rehoming to someone under 18 providing they had their parents consent. My only concern with younger herp keepers is that they buy, sell and swap animals as if they were pokemon cards.. no longevity.... darn whippersnappers.
> 
> :lol2:


 
lol ya sounding like an old man there !!!


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

Age has nothing to do with it. It's a matter of asking the right questions when buying and giving the right information when selling. I would ask for an adult to be present for anybody under 18. It's quite strange to think that I've been keeping reptiles longer than some of you have been alive.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Scoffa said:


> Age has nothing to do with it. It's a matter of asking the right questions when buying and giving the right information when selling. I would ask for an adult to be present for anybody under 18. It's quite strange to think that I've been keeping reptiles longer than some of you have been alive.


quite right  except for the keeping reptiles older then us living. some people are in their 100000's you know!  joking


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

cbr_1984 said:


> lol ya sounding like an old man there !!!


27 now, 28 in may. getting fat.... feel old. :lol2:


----------



## piercer (Jan 10, 2006)

my god i didnt realise some of you are as young as you are! i will buy/sell to under 18s with parents however i do like to know they are caring for the animal and can cater for its needs correctly i had 1 chap ring me in regard to a baby corn asking me what it drinks! i kindly said go and do some research on the pet you are looking to keep as the animals welfare is my first priority.


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

tbh i think it shouldnt be an issue, if the person knows how to care for the animal then they should be sold to or brought from, no doubt there are a hell of a lot of adults who havent a clue how to care for them!!


----------



## tortoisechap (Aug 15, 2007)

I often think lots of young people know more about the keeping of there reptiles as apposed to many adults as we learn a hell of alot easier and generally go head over heels into an intrest so learn alot about it. However parents to need to be committed atleast some where near there children as i have had loads of problems with the fact my parents are lazy and i can know as much as i can but half the time the moneys coming out of there wallet, there having to drive me to the store and as for help with building or fitting lights in vivs my dad's useless. So basically younger keepers are great and really enthusiastic but lack the independence.


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

Some of you have met my daughter at shows - she's coming up to 8 now. She keeps a trio of fat tails and a trio of leos. They are her responsibility and she's done very well at it. She checks them every day, tops up the water, feeds them, cleans them out etc. She handles them very sensibly and she even picked her own ones at the earlier Essex show. She wanted to learn more so saved her pocket money up and did chores so she could buy the ron tremper book on leopard geckoes - it sits by her bedside. She plans to breed next year so is working towards that. Of course it has helped having me and her Dad there in the background but it was made very clear to her she had to put in the work. The people she brought from at the show had no problem selling to her as it was clear she had our backing and she spent a fair bit of time talking to the sellers - even sexing her female leopard gecko so she knew what she was getting! The only problem is she has two spare vivs in her room and I know at the shows she'll be coming back with something else, lol.


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

awwww your daughter sounds really sweet!!!


----------



## tortoisechap (Aug 15, 2007)

Thats the one problem with being a young reptile keeper i want to buy more but my parents wont let me! But i guess all reptile keepers have the problem of knowing when to stop lol.


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

cbr_1984 said:


> awwww your daughter sounds really sweet!!!


She is when she wants to be. LOL.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

i would but i would haggle the price if....

1) too young to be responsible for high experience animals such as tortoises, turtles etc

2) not sensible

3) if not keeping them properly


----------

